# less tread?



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been fishing from the surf for a few years and was wondering about something. When a truck or SUV/Jeep has less tread on aggressive tires, wouldn't that allow the vehicle to handle all types of sand better? The concept is right, but the knowledge isn't there for me. Less tread doesn't mean bald, but less tread to dig in should mean more to float. Tell me your thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Depends on the sand. If no rain for awhile sand is softer (sugar sand). If sand is more gravelly it's better, and better yet after rain. What works in NJ may not work DE. Where I live most have been driving for many years without airing down by driving slowly (when you go for power you might be stuck for an hour, or more). That's why my 4 cylinder jeep will float over the sand while my Dodge hemi needs different handling on the same beach.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

wannabeangler said:


> I've been fishing from the surf for a few years and was wondering about something. When a truck or SUV/Jeep has less tread on aggressive tires, wouldn't that allow the vehicle to handle all types of sand better? The concept is right, but the knowledge isn't there for me. Less tread doesn't mean bald, but less tread to dig in should mean more to float. Tell me your thoughts on this. Thanks!


Yes, you don't want any digging. let the air down and all is good.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

The Fishing Bible has lots of pertinent stuff...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTnkxrEnt7A


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

in thr 7o's for example we used ford falcons,station wagons etc., you get the idea . bald tires and inner tubes (and spares of both) aired down. we would drive at low tide,go from hole to hole,find a good one .....stop...fish the tide ,and when low again head back to camp. took provisions for at least one tide to the beach away from camp.


----------

